# Northern VA (Manassas) Reptile Show 8/24/13



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I will be vending at the Northern VA Reptile show. Anyone planning to attend?

Northern Virginia Reptile Expo

I will have lots of darts and plenty of feeder insects (FF, springtails and woodlice).


----------

